# Rant over rfc



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey

Having a serious rant....... Having a whirlwind of sadness last year starting with Ivf resulting in a miscarriage then failed frozen transfer an then proceeded to rfc fr my Nhs cycle.i haven't had natural cycles in15 years withoutvh help of the pill.went to rfc Had baseline Scan to b told to start he pill and continue on to sprays which I done, feeling sick on The sprays  don't know but I took a pregnancy test an It came up positive, only to later find out later that day that I was 8 weeks pregnant. I went to the rfc to confirm the pregnancy and I handed back my medication as I was afraid of the expiry date, I asked what would happen my cycle now and she said oh I don't know, contact rfc when you need to get back on the treatment list, so I left and thought nothing about this.

I had my baby Charlie feb and I'm totally in love with my wee bundle who was wanted so much after endless treatments and then my hubby n oct found out that he had suspected testicular cancer and go through treatment for removal.hubby had to go back to rfc for sperm freezing and the consultant (clinic co-ordinator)then said oh u got pregnant on the sprays bla bla bla and was v happy to hear saying how fantastic it was.

I contacted the rfc literally to find out the status of my nhs cycle And the admin staff said sorry but u have exhausted ur Nhs cycle and will have to pay even though u gave back ur drugs, makes no difference. The rudiest of rudiest staff and if. Wanted to query this fine to write to management. I contacted my consultant and had a private appointment with him and he went to management to find out where did my cycle lie, he got back to me yesterday to say that I will not be allowed my Nhs cycle as because I started the sprays that is classed as my treatment completed. I didn't know what to say.....

Would you dispute this,?


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi mmcm, im not sure of the rules in Ireland regarding nhs treatment when you already have a child so won't comment on that as it might be the normal over there? Over here once you have a live birth your not allowed nhs treatment but I know places are different & I'm sure I've read before its ok in Ireland.

As for the other though, it's disgusting, I'd definitely dispute it, you've hardly had an ivf cycle by having a couple of sprays  I am thoroughly glad I'm not with that clinic, my clinic are great & if any thing goes a miss up to the point of egg collection it isn't counted as a cycle (thank god) let us know how you get on, but I'd definitely be going further. x


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi ivfmama

No there is no rules with a live birth,I waited 18mths on the list for that cycle. In Ireland we only get one cycle. I'm going to write a letter today to management.

I notice you are on ur 2nd Ivf I wish u all the dreams of happiness and all the luck in the world. Xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you   and the best of luck to you also x x


----------



## ritchiem (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi mmm

Yes apparently in NI ( the rvh) once you start the drugs that's your NHS cycle. I raised a complaint after a completely unsuccessful egg collection with the RVH management and that's the reason as I got. Yet when I checked the Health agency in UK their definition of a complete cycle included embryo transfer.

Management didn't budge on it for me last May. I think in your case that's very harsh as you had no treatments- just drugs.

Congrats on your little boy.

I hope you get some good news.

Mags x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Mmcm,

the exact same thing happened to friends of mine. They collected their drugs a couple of weeks before cycling. while waiting on AF to arrive to start the spray they discovered they were pregnant. They hadnt even opened the DR medication. They were told the same thing as you, as soon as you collect your drugs it is classed as your cycle, and they werent entitled to treatment after their little one was born. they even offered to pay for the drugs that were 'wasted' and just have the procedure, but they said no  

Katie


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey ritchiem Hun thanks for replying yeh I was so cross been honest basically because they were so sketch on their rules and regulations, wonder can you find these on he health agency for the rfc?? I think I remember u on the current cyclers ,are u having any more treatment, whatever path u choose I hope you have all the success in the world.

Katie how are u sweetie, that's terrible that ur friends hand even begun. The rfc grrrrgrrr. I see from ur signature twins, fantastic x


----------



## ritchiem (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi mmcm

We are currently going down the adoption route. We just got word today of our prep course. No more IVF for us- chances of success are very low. Also would not go again with Rfc.

I agree we were not told anything regarding the rules or protocol for the Nhs cycle.

Best of luck with your endeavours with your investigations.

Mags x


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Richie that's fantastic news about the adoption course, that will give you a great lift and something to really look forward to,.im sure it is a long road, how long have you to wait before you will be able to adopt?

Your right about the rfc, I was asked did i want to go on the list for private, I was like are u actually joking, I would not pay them when they refused to deliver my nhs cycle.i do not rate them at all.


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Mmcm,

The rfc are appaling, I honestly dont why anyone who has done any research or indeed been through a cycle with them would even consider going private with them. I just think its such a shame that we don't have any choice but to go through our one and only Nhs funded cycle with them. A bit of competition might make them raise their game a bit. So sorry to hear that you have been treated so callously, but congratulations on your wee boy xxx

X
Ducky


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

Why does this not surprise me one little bit? 
I need to be careful what I say as I was nearly banned on here for expressing my honest views on the RFC


----------



## MissusC (Oct 15, 2013)

I wanted to share my RFC NHS story. I accepted the offer from RFC, but in between that and getting my schedule out a work trip came up. And worst case scenario, trip coincided with scheduled EC. I immediately called RFC, and asked on possibility to defer one month. They said it was up to me, but if I choose to defer, that my NHS turn would be complete, as I had signed offer acceptance. I hadn't even collected my meds. No flexibility at all!


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

The RFC does not look at anyone as an individual, we took our nhs round and they just put us on the same tx plan as everyone and shut my ovaries down so much they could not even get one egg up.  We have gone abroad, the tx is first class, and guess what, the clinic will actually listen to you !!!!!! Xxx


----------

